# New Iphone App from fast tracking Technical Fishing Apparel Company



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

AnglerSkins has launched the AnglerSkins Iphone App to go along with their new line of Technical Fishing Apparel. And the best thing is that over 75% of their products are Made in USA. I'm proud to be a part of AnglerSkins. 

www.AnglerSkins.com

Check us out Facebook too!










AnlgerSkins, Inc.
Contact: Dustin DeVos
910 Jimmy Ann Dr
Ste 106 box 3
Daytona Beach, Fl 32117
386-274-1820 office
[email protected]
www.AnglerSkins.com
Interactive Fishing App for iPhone Platform
Price 1.99


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202919092


> Welcome to The Commercial Zone.
> 
> Why did we set up the Commercial Zone?
> We wanted a place where our forum members who also work in more of a professional capacity can have a safe environment to post their reviews and observations of a product or service. Readers will know the affiliation you have with the manufacture and you will not be singled out in a normal post as a profiteer.
> ...


----------



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry for not getting the details done.










AnlgerSkins, Inc.
Contact: Dustin DeVos
910 Jimmy Ann Dr
Ste 106 box 3
Daytona Beach, Fl 32117
386-274-1820 office
[email protected]
www.AnglerSkins.com
Interactive Fishing App for iPhone Platform
Price 1.99


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

WHat does it do? Is it just a online catalog or something? :-?


----------

